# How much vaped weed for potent cannabutter



## Sr. Verde (Nov 29, 2009)

How much do you need? Can you even do it?

I got a volcano and friends will be on it a lot and im sure to end up with a good amount of vaped herb


----------



## Progro (Dec 2, 2009)

not sure how it would taste but if you gotta large pile you could do it


----------



## kjar (Dec 2, 2009)

I know it's possible but you'll obviously need a lot of vaped herb. I think I saw a video where the guy used about an ounce of vaped herb. I'm sure the more you use the better it will be.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 2, 2009)

7-10X the amount (of trim, w/e) you would normally. Taste does suffer. 

I tried to do a tincture with a bunch of vapoo, but that didn't work too well


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> 7-10X the amount (of trim, w/e) you would normally. Taste does suffer.
> 
> I tried to do a tincture with a bunch of vapoo, but that didn't work too well


You can make butter that doesn't taste bad and still use the vape duff. I mix it in with all my trim and what not every time I make it. The trick is to do as many water washes of the butter as it takes to get rid of all the nasty stuff.

You are right though... to use just duff you would have to have about 10x the amount you would use normally.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 2, 2009)

My neibor used an ounce of vaped weed and it didnt do much, so i would say atleast a qp..


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 3, 2009)

.

I use 2 cups of Volcano dregs (1 run through the Volcano) for 1 tray of brownies. Your needs will vary depending on how potent the bud is, how many times you run it, your vaporizing temperature, how much tolerance you have built up. Start with 2 cups ( before grinding to flour in coffee grinder) and adjust the dregs and butter as you need it.

For 2 cups I use 150 ml of butter, grind the dregs in a coffee bean grinder to make a flour, boil for 1-2 hours, strain, then refine once or twice. One good thing to have is a press bowl and you absolutely must refine your butter at least once, more often if you do not have good screens. I loose a lot of butter, up to 50%, I'm working on ways to reduce that. The more surfaces the butter touches, and the longer it boils hard, the more you'll loose. If you have Bubble Bags a mesh kitchen strainer is good to use as a holder for the screen rather than pouring all of the water in the Bubble Bags at once, less butter loss from contact with the bag walls.

What procedure are you using to make your Lava Butter? Either get a hot plate and do it out doors or have a air filter above your stove and the windows open, it stinks. Disgusting, but it you strain and refine will it tastes almost like honey oil butter. I make a tray of brownies every Sunday, sort of like a free treat from stuff I use to throw out. Time consuming but well worth it.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/278166-refine-your-cannabuter-better-taste.html

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/272993-diy-make-your-own-press.html

.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 7, 2010)

Update: I got about 22g right now


I'm aiming for the goal of 35g-40g for a stick of butter

I was planning on doing the butter/water/vaped herb simmering for like 6 hours?



Do you guys think I should throw in some fresh herb in there too?


I really want to make some space cakes 


Also: I wait until the smoke starts getting a little dry... So the herb could be vaped into another large bag or two before you cant see the vapor


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 10, 2010)

I have made some very potent cannabutter with 21g's to 2 sticks of butter of vaped. I simmered it for 11-12 hrs and then made some cannatruffles. Each truffle was about 1/2 tb of the choco concoction and man was it good and potent. 

P.S. I am a med. user and I am in space all day, so my tolerance is high . I also vape nothing but dank ass dank.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 11, 2010)

buffalosoulja said:


> I have made some very potent cannabutter with 21g's to 2 sticks of butter of vaped. I simmered it for 11-12 hrs and then made some cannatruffles. Each truffle was about 1/2 tb of the choco concoction and man was it good and potent.
> 
> P.S. I am a med. user and I am in space all day, so my tolerance is high . I also vape nothing but dank ass dank.


What was your method as far as vaporization?

Like how many times did you run it at what temps?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 13, 2010)

I vape on a vapor brothers at 255 to 330, I hit it hard 3-5 times depending on the strain.

How bout you?


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 13, 2010)

i thought wen u vap it takes all the tch outta o the bud, so how can u use it for cannabutter? interesting...........


----------



## Double0verhead (Jan 13, 2010)

I have used about 20 grams before to make some butter and it was weak, real weak, so this time around ill be using 10 grams of vape ash with a couple ounces of trim, that should do the trick haha, and to the person above who asked if all the thc was gone after vaping, not always, it depends on how much you hit it, I like to leave mine just a little golden instead of brown, just for the purpose of cooking, I also smoke my vape ash if I cant go to sleep or wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2010)

Double0verhead said:


> I have used about 20 grams before to make some butter and it was weak, real weak, so this time around ill be using 10 grams of vape ash with a couple ounces of trim, that should do the trick haha, and to the person above who asked if all the thc was gone after vaping, not always, it depends on how much you hit it, I like to leave mine just a little golden instead of brown, just for the purpose of cooking, I also smoke my vape ash if I cant go to sleep or wake up in the middle of the night



I got 24.5


I wanna save til like 35 or 40

What do you think, would it still be weak?

What if I added a few buds?


----------



## mikeb4370 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have at least a qp of vaped weed that i run thru my volcano at #6. i was going to put that into a crockpot with 2 sticks of butter and 2 cups of water and let it simmer for 6-8 hours. strain and seperate. does that sound right to everyone? im not going to add extra weed because i was to see how potent the vaped butter is alone without using unsmoked/unvaped weed. to me this is about trying to use the crap i would normally throw out and seeing how it works.. if i add good herb, it taints my experiment.


----------



## vamountainman (Jan 18, 2010)

ok check out vapor bros channel on youtube and it shows how to make the dankest brownies with just twenty grams of vaped weed. Since you have already heated the thc in the bud you can add the vaped weed directly to brownie mix and not worry bout straining check it out


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 20, 2010)

vamountainman said:


> ok check out vapor bros channel on youtube and it shows how to make the dankest brownies with just twenty grams of vaped weed. Since you have already heated the thc in the bud you can add the vaped weed directly to brownie mix and not worry bout straining check it out


i not only agree, but tried to follow the recipie to a T- and the results were actually really nice. but i only run it through the volcano twice on level 5, and i only vap bud that is good.


----------



## vamountainman (Jan 22, 2010)

pattystaff89 said:


> i not only agree, but tried to follow the recipie to a T- and the results were actually really nice. but i only run it through the volcano twice on level 5, and i only vap bud that is good.


 volcanos are nice but dont be fooled the box units are just as good for three times less


----------



## Electro87 (Mar 1, 2010)

I use The Extreme Vaporizer by Arizer which I absolutely love. I recently made brownies with about an ounce of vaped bud plus some stems. But instead of making butter I made pot oil. First taking 2/3 a cup of oil in a pan, I brought the oil to a simmer in a pan at about 350F constantly measuring the temp with a digital thermometer. Then I slowly stirred in the vaped bud slowly until it was all in and let it sit and simmer for half an hour giving it a stir every couple minuets. Then I strained it using a tight mesh strainer I got from Walmart. Many say not to strain but I didnt want bits of solids in my brownies so I strained them especially since you are getting the rest of the THC from the herb so there is no reason to keep it in there. Once the oil was strained I just got a box of Betty Crocker brownie mix and used the directions on the package for the rest. They came out great I was a little hesitant at first but after about a half hour I started soaring! I was baked for the rest of the night.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2010)

I just found this thread from way back, I figured I'd post the results to this thread in-case anyone looked it up:

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=322659

Other than that let this thread sink back to the bottom please thanks


----------



## mayasboy (Sep 22, 2012)

We used an ounce of vapped byproduct and a pound of butter. Results were great. Rice Krispy treats had about a tsp of butter per 3X3" square. Everyone thought they were great.


----------

